# Screen Rotation Issues



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

Anyone else having lag time when screen rotation is supposed to occur?

I sometimes can not get it to work at all.


----------



## BinaryW01f (Nov 16, 2011)

Where are you having it occur at? Anywhere in particular?


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

Multiple places....applications too...was wondering if it was a known bug


----------



## GCE1701D (Aug 21, 2011)

haven't seen it, only time it's ever lagged on me is the first 30 seconds after I've turned it on when everything's loading up still, or once or twice at random times when I haven't rebooted for a few days, but a reboot make it fly along again


----------



## konellaz (Nov 14, 2011)

I have this problem but i use paid adw ez are you stock?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

Using Droid theory rom .....and stock home....hangs up on some random programs


----------

